# RCS Plug'n'Play battery R/C now ready.



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

The production pcb's for the new RCS/EVO PnP-3 Plug'n'Play R/C controllers designed specifically for the Bachmann K-27, have now arrived.
These are a simple plug in installation and require no modifications or additions to the existing Bachmann wiring.
RCS/EVO will also offer installation kits to add the installation and wiring of the battery supply.
I have built and tested the first batch which have been shipped to dealers.  The official release date is March 17th.
















Downloadable pdf files are now available for prices and installation instructions from the RCS website or here:
http://www.rcs-rc.com/PDF/LIST_OF_PDF_FILES.pdf
How I went about installing the system in a K-27 is featured here:
www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/35/postid/11579/view/topic/Default.aspx


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Tony has notified me that the new RCS & EVO PnP-3 battery R/C controllers are now available and for the first 50 orders there will be a discount of $20 off the MSRP.  As always, Tony can be contacted through his web site, 

Http://www.rcs-rc.com


----------

